# Rocky Mountain Element 2022



## Ben-HD (18. März 2021)

Angeblich soll es um Mai herum offizielle Infos zum 2022er Element geben.
Der Veröffentlichungstermin soll August sein. Als Rahmenmaterial stehen sowohl Kapitalistenplaste als auch Alu im Raum.

Die Krux für Cross Country Fans: das 22er Element soll 130 mm vorne und 120 mm hinten haben. Damit wäre es eher ein Konkurrent zum Transition Spur in dieser unsäglich geschimpften Down Country Kategorie.

Quelle: https://www.mtbr.com/threads/2022-element-info.1178726/


----------



## Catsoft (20. März 2021)

Ich verweise nur auf https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/warum-bekommt-rocky-mountain-nichts-auf-die-reihe.921522/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (20. März 2021)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich verweise nur auf https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/warum-bekommt-rocky-mountain-nichts-auf-die-reihe.921522/


Keine Ahnung was deine Intention ist, aber was möchtest du damit sagen? Und was hat das mit einem neuen Modell zu tun? Alles Scheisse, egal was es ist?


----------



## Boshi_Michael (22. März 2021)

Das kann doch nix werden, wenn der Federweg von 100/100 bis 130/120 mit einem Rahmen abgedeckt werden soll. Klar, Rocky ist eine kleine Bude und will so Geld sparen, aber da sind die Großen  der Branche anders unterwegs.


----------



## Ben-HD (22. März 2021)

Kann ja sein, dass sie mit einem anderen Hinterbau arbeiten oder sonstige technische Raffinessen im Köcher haben. Mal abwarten.


----------



## palatinmartin (20. Juli 2021)

Vier Monate später und Scott hat mit dem neuen Spark ein XC-Racefully für den Worldcup- und Olympiaeinsatz mit v/h 120/120 mm Federweg auf den Markt gebracht. Ohne Down-Country- oder Short-Travel-29er-Hype. Ich bin weiter sehr gespannt auf das neue Element. Das aktuelle mit einem Lenkwinkel von 68,7° erscheint mir für technischeres Bergab nicht optimal.


----------



## Dreamworks (30. Juli 2021)

Lasst euch überraschen was da kommt 
Wird nicht mehr lange dauern (vermutlich) auf jeden Fall ist es interessant was da kommt. Ich persönlich finde es Überfällig das er moderner wird.


----------



## Ben-HD (30. Juli 2021)

Ich hab vorgestern einen Element 2020 Rahmen auf Kleinanzeigen gesehen und war etwas in Versuchung. Dann habe ich mir die Geotabelle angesehen und mich gefragt, ob das Ding aus den 90ern kommen könnte?  429er Reach bei einem L. Das ist irgendwie nicht mehr das, was man aktuell fährt. Auch wenn Rocky nicht so in die Extreme geht wie andere Hersteller, ist das doch schon sehr altbacken.

Auf MTBR steht Oktober als Erscheinungsdatum?


----------



## Dreamworks (30. Juli 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Ich hab vorgestern einen Element 2020 Rahmen auf Kleinanzeigen gesehen und war etwas in Versuchung. Dann habe ich mir die Geotabelle angesehen und mich gefragt, ob das Ding aus den 90ern kommen könnte?  429er Reach bei einem L. Das ist irgendwie nicht mehr das, was man aktuell fährt. Auch wenn Rocky nicht so in die Extreme geht wie andere Hersteller, ist das doch schon sehr altbacken.
> 
> Auf MTBR steht Oktober als Erscheinungsdatum?


Ich habe ja das “aktuelle“ oder inzwischen auch ältere Element und ja, man merkt das Alter schon. Mein Slayer klettert besser z.b. komme nicht in Versuchung und übe dich noch etwas in Geduld 🤫😜


----------



## Ben-HD (31. Juli 2021)

Mit so einer old school geo hole ich kein Rad mehr. Dafür bin ich von den neuen Sachen zu überzeugt.

Mal sehen was der Rahmen dann wiegen wird. Wenn ich noch was zum Slayer dazu stelle, dann muss es sich auch Gewichtsmäßig deutlich davon abheben.


----------



## Rocky_Rider (20. August 2021)

Hallo in die Runde, normalerweise beteilige mich an solchen Diskussionen nicht, aber hier möchte jetzt wirklich mal was zum besten geben. Ich fahre ein 2014er (100mm/100mm -> Riva Ronda Extrema, Trans Andes, Bike Transalp, ....) und 2018er Element  (120mm/100mm -> Cape Epic, Epic Israel,...). Nach wie vor nutze ich beide - auch im Renneinsatz - und bin super zufrieden. Die Rockies werden in Kanada auf Top Trails abgestimmt, was ich damit sagen will, man kann definitiv davon ausgehen, dass sich das Nachfolgemodell ebenfalls super fahren werden. Ob jetzt vorne 130 oder 120mm : Auf der Cape Epic bedeutet das, dass man vorne mehr Sag fahren kann und damit insbesondere auf den ruppigen Flachpassagen mehr Komfort haben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (24. August 2021)

Hat schon jemand was Neues gehört?


----------



## palatinmartin (30. August 2021)

Es dauert wohl nicht mehr lange. September/Oktober sollte was kommen. Bin auch schon sehr gespannt. Da der Rahmen voraussichtlich länger und flacher wird, hab ich echtes Interesse, schwanke aber noch, ob ich mir nicht gebraucht eins schieße. Mit dem Launch des neuen Modells werden die alten vielleicht günstig zu kriegen sein. Dann aber wieder frage ich mich, ob ich mit der alten Geo glücklich werde. Lass es bergab schon gerne mal laufen und da hat mir ein flacher Lenkwinkel schon mehr als einmal den A*** gerettet.
Spannend fand ich die Aussage, dass das aktuelle Slayer besser klettert als das (noch) aktuelle Element. Das halte ich dann doch für eine etwas zugespitzte Aussage.


----------



## Ben-HD (30. August 2021)

@Dreamworks ist schuld an derart unerhörten Aussagen. Flegelhaft!

Die alte Geo ist wirklich etwas betagt und auch eher auf XC Kundschaft. Ich will lieber was flaches mit steilerem Sitzwinkel. Daher hoffe ich, sie bringen was abfahrtsorientierteres als das aktuelle Bike.


----------



## palatinmartin (30. August 2021)

Ja, das sind auch die Fragen, die ich mir stelle. Ich bin leider das aktuelle Element noch nie gefahren, aber es darf schon XC sein. Ein Enduro hab ich schon und suche daher nichts für harte Abfahrten, sondern eher ein Rad, auf dem auch meine flachen bis welligen Trails vor der Haustür Spaß machen.
Beim Mountainbike-Magazin schreiben Sie in einem Down-Country-Vergleichstest (!) zum aktuellen Modell: Dem Evergreen Element gelingt der Spagat zwischen "Down" und "Country" durchaus gut."
Daher bin ich mir gar nicht sicher, ob die moderne XC-Geo das ist, was ich suche. Am Ende des Tages hilft wie immer nur: ausprobieren. Wenn das nur so einfach wäre...


----------



## Ben-HD (30. August 2021)

palatinmartin schrieb:


> Wenn das nur so einfach wäre...


Ist es eben ja auch nicht traurigerweise. Ich denke, es wird nicht so extrem wie das Transition Spur, das jawohl der große Wurf in der DC Sparte ist.Aber wenn sie es mit 120/100 mm bringen, alles ein bisschen flacher/steiler und dazu noch effizient für die Anstiege, hmmmmmm...


----------



## Dreamworks (30. August 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> @Dreamworks ist schuld an derart unerhörten Aussagen. Flegelhaft!
> 
> Die alte Geo ist wirklich etwas betagt und auch eher auf XC Kundschaft. Ich will lieber was flaches mit steilerem Sitzwinkel. Daher hoffe ich, sie bringen was abfahrtsorientierteres als das aktuelle Bike.


Vielen Dank für dein Lob! 
Schön das hier über ein mögliches neues Element so gesprochen wird und gehofft wird.
Ich habe so das Gefühl das sich hier einige freuen dürften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palatinmartin (6. September 2021)

Kurze Zusammenfassung der Gerüchteküche aus dem MTBR-Forum:

Federweg 130v/120h
Lenkwinkel um die 67° (+ Spielraum durch Ride9 [66°-68°?])
Knallige Farben
Es wird die gewohnten Aluminium- und Carbon-Modelle geben#
Zwei Wasserflaschen haben Platz
Preise werden spürbar anziehen
Nachfrage jetzt schon hoch, Rocky aber streng mit Embargo
Pressemitteilung von Rocky Ende September 2021


----------



## Ben-HD (6. September 2021)

palatinmartin schrieb:


> Preise werden spürbar anziehen


🤮


----------



## Alex1206 (6. September 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> 🤮



Was erwartest du? Alupreis ist um das 4-fache gestiegen im Vergleich zu vor Corona. Containerpreis aus Übersee ist um das 5-fache gestiegen. Die Kosten müssen leider irgendwo hin.


----------



## Ben-HD (6. September 2021)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Was erwartest du? Alupreis ist um das 4-fache gestiegen im Vergleich zu vor Corona. Containerpreis aus Übersee ist um das 5-fache gestiegen. Die Kosten müssen leider irgendwo hin.


Ja, ich kann das verstehen. Für uns Endkunden ist es trotzdem Mist. Gerade auch, weil wir uns eh schon im Premiumsegment befinden.


----------



## Alex1206 (6. September 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Ja, ich kann das verstehen. Für uns Endkunden ist es trotzdem Mist. Gerade auch, weil wir uns eh schon im Premiumsegment befinden.



Betrifft ja leider nicht nur die Fahrrad-Branche.... Aber ja, als Endkunde ist es absolute 💩

Aber wenn ich die Preise so anschaue werden nicht alle Erhöhungen an die Endkunden weiter gegeben. Da bleibt auch beim Hersteller einiges hängen.


----------



## Amokles (7. September 2021)

Bezüglich der betagten geo: ich fahre mein2021er element c70 jetzt seit gut zwei monaten jedes Wochende und bin absolut begeistert vom Handling und dem Vortrieb. Hier im Teutoburgerwald erweist sich das Teil als eine absolt sportliche tourenrakete mit der flowige trails rrrriiiichtig spaß machen. Jeder kleine gegenanstieg lädt zum hochjagen ein, auf flowigen trails ohne großes geballer ist es einfach ein traum.. Verglichen mit meinem 2018 instinct, welches ich vorher auf den gleichen strecken fuhr, ist es wesentlich direkter, wechselt blitzschnell dir Richtung und im handling und büßt solange keine großen schläge aufs heck kommen nut sehr wenig sicherheit bergab ein. Fazit: ich liebe es und geb es nicht mehr her. '' old school geo" hin oder her, das teil is ne macht. Schade das rocky sich dem druck der massen nach immer länger, immer flacher hingibt.


----------



## palatinmartin (8. September 2021)

Amokles schrieb:


> Bezüglich der betagten geo: ich fahre mein2021er element c70 jetzt seit gut zwei monaten jedes Wochende und bin absolut begeistert vom Handling und dem Vortrieb. Hier im Teutoburgerwald erweist sich das Teil als eine absolt sportliche tourenrakete mit der flowige trails rrrriiiichtig spaß machen. Jeder kleine gegenanstieg lädt zum hochjagen ein, auf flowigen trails ohne großes geballer ist es einfach ein traum.. Verglichen mit meinem 2018 instinct, welches ich vorher auf den gleichen strecken fuhr, ist es wesentlich direkter, wechselt blitzschnell dir Richtung und im handling und büßt solange keine großen schläge aufs heck kommen nut sehr wenig sicherheit bergab ein. Fazit: ich liebe es und geb es nicht mehr her. '' old school geo" hin oder her, das teil is ne macht. Schade das rocky sich dem druck der massen nach immer länger, immer flacher hingibt.


Erfrischend, mal was pro konservative Geo zu lesen. Wobei es ja spannend wäre, wenn Du Dein Hausrevier jetzt mal mit moderner Geo fahren würdest und einen Vergleich hättest. Was man so liest, sind die modernen Geos genau so potent im Klettern und vielfach besser bei der Abfahrt. Wenn Du aber in jedem Fall die alten Geos bevorzugst, hast Du zumindest den Vorteil, dass die alten Räder sicher alle deutlich günstiger werden. Hab auch das ein oder andere aktuelle Element-Modell im Visier, warte aber noch den Launch des neuen ab. Einerseits will ich das neue erstmal sehen, andererseits, selbst wenn ich das alte nähme, dürfte der Preis nochmal ein wenig sinken, wenn es ein Nachfolgemodell gibt.


----------



## Ben-HD (12. September 2021)

arca_tern schrieb:


> Just chatted with the shop and they said their oct 1 delivery date is now March ish of 2022


----------



## Ben-HD (28. September 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## Ben-HD (28. September 2021)

Die Herstellerseite:








						Element lineup | Rocky Mountain
					

Purpose-built to hit the precise sweet spot between lightweight cross country climbing prowess and technical precision, the Element is the best of both worlds and more.




					bikes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (28. September 2021)

Gott sei dank hab ich noch das "alte" 2021er bekommen. Dat neue ding is ja länger und flacher als mein instinct von 2018🙈


----------



## Ben-HD (28. September 2021)




----------



## baconcookie (29. September 2021)

gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Florian301 (29. September 2021)

Ansich ein interessantes Bike. Was ich gut finde im Vergleich zum Vorgänger, dass der Dämpfer jetzt fast parallel zum Oberrohr verläuft. Das sah beim Vorgänger für meinen Geschmack total beschissen aus. Nicht unterm Oberrohr, aber auch nicht stehend.... Aber ist Geschmackssache.

Dafür finde ich den Rahmen von der Optik her zu filigran. Könnte etwas wichtiger sein. Aber auch das ist Geschmacksache...

Die 130er Fox Gabeln habe keinen Lockout mehr, oder?


----------



## Ben-HD (3. Oktober 2021)

Hat schon jemand Preise und Verfügbarkeit angefragt?


----------



## rocky1081 (4. Oktober 2021)

ich bin da mal offen- gefällt mir optisch von der Lackierung leider nicht. Da hat Rocky in den letzten Jahren deutlich schöner produziert-echt schade. Die Geo müsste man mal fahren....


----------



## Ben-HD (8. Oktober 2021)

Felix Burke´s neues Element 2022 für XC Rennen und Mehrtagesevents wie das BC Bike Race:









						Felix Burke's 2022 Element
					

Felix Burke has ridden on the Rocky Mountain XC race program for 5 years, specializing in endurance and adventure events. If the event requires racing long distances on technical trail, you can bet Felix will be fighting at the front of the pack. He’ splits his season between spending time in...




					bikes.com
				




Frame: Element, size Large, RIDE-4 Position 4 
Fork: Fox 34 Float EVOL FIT4 Step-Cast Factory Series 120 
Shock: Fox DPS 190x45mm, with Rocky Mountain shock bearing eyelets  
Stem: Race Face Turbine 50 reach, 35mm clamp  
Handlebar: Race Face Next M 760mm width, 35mm clamp, 20mm rise  
Grips: Race Face Love Handle 
Brakes: Shimano XTR 4-Piston Finned Metal Pads RT86 180mm Fr RT86 180mm Rr  
Shifter: Shimano XTR 12-speed  
Derailleur: Shimano XTR 12-speed  
Crankset: Shimano XTR 175mm 34T 
Cassette: Shimano XTR  
Chain: Shimano XTR  
Pedals: Shimano XTR  
Wheels: Race Face NextSL 28H 
Tires: Maxxis Minion DHF EXO 29x2.5WT Fr / Maxxis Rekon EXO 29x2.4WT Rr 
Seatpost: Fox Transfer 150mm 30.9 
Saddle: Reform Technologies 
*Click here** to explore the 2022 Element models*


----------



## Ben-HD (23. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Ben-HD (25. Oktober 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palatinmartin (25. Oktober 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1361190


Direkt mit Minion vorne und hinten? Right on.


----------



## Ben-HD (26. Oktober 2021)

palatinmartin schrieb:


> Direkt mit Minion vorne und hinten? Right on.


Downcountry...  Aber ich finds cool.


----------



## baconcookie (26. Oktober 2021)

direkt 2 flaschen drin bruuuuuh


----------



## Ben-HD (12. November 2021)

Ich habe vor einer Woche mal Preise und Verfügbarkeit angefragt. Sieht echt nicht rosig aus. Von 5 Händlern habe ich eine Antwort bekommen. das A50 kostet 4200 €, verfügbar nur in in niedrigen einstelligen Stückzahlen. Die meisten Shops sagen so Dinge wie "wir bekommen 1 Element, die anderen wurden uns gestrichen oder sind schon vorbestellt". Puh.

Das C30 wird es in Deutschland gar nicht geben. Nur die C50 und C70. Das C50 soll 5200 Liste kosten. Allerdings nur in schwarz, nirgends wo ich angefragt habe in rot. Etwas ernüchternde Situation.


----------



## Catsoft (14. November 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Das C30 wird es in Deutschland gar nicht geben. Nur die C50 und C70. Das C50 soll 5200 Liste kosten. Allerdings nur in schwarz, nirgends wo ich angefragt habe in rot. Etwas ernüchternde Situation.



Tja, Rocky macht sich selbst obsolet. Traurig 😢


----------



## Nofaith (15. November 2021)

Das liegt nicht an Rocky Mountain Canada sondern am Importeur/Vertrieb BikeAction.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (15. November 2021)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht an Rocky Mountain Canada sondern am Importeur/Vertrieb BikeAction.


Wobei die beiden mal sehr eng waren. Da hat sich wohl etwas auseinandergelebt, wie man so sagt


----------



## Ben-HD (1. Dezember 2021)

Augen auf beim Radkauf


----------



## Ben-HD (9. Dezember 2021)




----------



## mrwulf (11. Dezember 2021)

Das neue Element ist schon sehr spannend. Klasse Konzept, wenn es nur nicht schon wieder so teuer und schlecht verfügbar wäre 🙈


----------



## Ben-HD (11. Dezember 2021)

Ja, sind genau meine Gedanken. Hatte wirklich Kaufgelüste, aber Preisgestaltung und Verfügbarkeit halten mich stark ab.


----------



## _Olli (11. Dezember 2021)

Rocky Mountain Element Carbon 50 29" 2022 | 102413880 | BikeExchange
					

Das Element wurde speziell als Sweet Spot zwischen leichten Cross-Country-Kletterfähigkeiten und technischer Präzision entwickelt – das Beste aus beiden Welten und mehr. Eine Klettereffizienz der…




					www.bikeexchange.de
				




soll ab dezember bei denen sein...

ansonsten kommt da nichts vor april 2022









						Rocky Mountain Element Carbon 70
					

Climb fast. Descend even faster. Welcome to your Element. Purpose-built to hit the precise sweet spot between lightweight cross country climbing prowess and technical precision, the Element is...




					www.thebikeshop.com
				



ne L auf lager  









						Rocky Mountain Element Carbon 50
					

Climb fast. Descend even faster. Welcome to your Element. Purpose-built to hit the precise sweet spot between lightweight cross country climbing prowess and technical precision, the Element is...




					www.thebikeshop.com
				




M; L; XL;


----------



## Giantpilote (22. Dezember 2021)

Meins ist seid heute endlich fertig 🥳🥳


----------



## Jendo (22. Dezember 2021)

Sehr sehr schön! Viel Spaß mit dem schicken Hobel!


----------



## Ben-HD (22. Dezember 2021)

Schoenpflug schrieb:


> Meins ist seid heute endlich fertig 🥳🥳


Uhhhh very nice!


----------



## Ben-HD (9. Januar 2022)

Vital MTB bike of the day:









						Rocky Mountain Element
					

View Vital MTB member teethandnails's mountain bike check "Rocky Mountain Element ".




					www.vitalmtb.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (29. Januar 2022)

Tatsächlich gefällt mir das neue Element richtig gut. Das muss ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Gefahradler (11. Februar 2022)

Wenn es nur endlich lieferbar wäre. Aus dem versprochenen "unterm Christbaum" ist schonmal nichts geworden.


----------



## Giantpilote (11. Februar 2022)

Ja, ich warte auch noch immer auf mein zweites Element 27,5“ in XS 😢


----------



## dino113 (12. Februar 2022)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Wenn es nur endlich lieferbar wäre. Aus dem versprochenen "unterm Christbaum" ist schonmal nichts geworden.


Meinem Händler wurde letzte Woche  knapp 40% seiner Vororder von RM gestrichen. Unter anderem auch einige bestellte Elements.
Und seiner Meinung nach ist es nicht auszuschließen, dass noch mehr gestrichen wird.

Gleiches bei seinen Bestellungen von Cube.


----------



## Coolasice (16. Februar 2022)

Bin ich ja froh dass ich meins seit 3 Wochen hab 😅
Was definitiv schwer wird ist „drauf hoffen“ das ein Händler den man nun anfragt was bekommt..
Maximal steht was irgendwo aus der Vororder / kommt noch.
Wenn’s nicht schon vorbestellt ist von einem Kunden.
Rahmen quasi null Chance wurde mir gesagt.


----------



## Otter88 (17. Februar 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Meinem Händler wurde letzte Woche  knapp 40% seiner Vororder von RM gestrichen. Unter anderem auch einige bestellte Elements.
> Und seiner Meinung nach ist es nicht auszuschließen, dass noch mehr gestrichen wird.
> 
> Gleiches bei seinen Bestellungen von Cube.


Das ist so nicht richtig, Händler sind seit August 2021 darüber informiert was sie aus ihrer Bestellung erhalten. *Aus der bestätigten Vororder wurde nichts gestrichen!* Liefertermine sind schwierig zu bestätigen, das kann man erst tun wenn die Container auf See sind.


----------



## Coolasice (19. Februar 2022)

Kurzes Fazit nachdem ich nun paar Touren mit gescheiten Trails gefahren bin 😅
Ich bin begeistert.
Richtig spaßig bergab, das Fahrwerk fühlt sich nach mehr an, auch im mittleren Modus sehr neutral bergrauf, viel grip und wenn es rutscht (zb durch schlammige Kurven) dann über beide Räder 👌 schön beherrschbar.
Es kann auf jeden Fall überzeugen!
Weiß jemand wo ich die Rocky Kettenführung aus der Anleitung bekomme? Dachte ob ich mit die vorsorglich mal noch hole?! Und Evtl die Nussknackerabdeckung vom instinct 🧐


----------



## Giantpilote (20. Februar 2022)

Coolasice schrieb:


> Kurzes Fazit nachdem ich nun paar Touren mit gescheiten Trails gefahren bin 😅
> Ich bin begeistert.
> Richtig spaßig bergab, das Fahrwerk fühlt sich nach mehr an, auch im mittleren Modus sehr neutral bergrauf, viel grip und wenn es rutscht (zb durch schlammige Kurven) dann über beide Räder 👌 schön beherrschbar.
> Es kann auf jeden Fall überzeugen!
> Weiß jemand wo ich die Rocky Kettenführung aus der Anleitung bekomme? Dachte ob ich mit die vorsorglich mal noch hole?! Und Evtl die Nussknackerabdeckung vom instinct 🧐


Die Kettenführung bekommst über deinen Händler, ist aktuell auch lieferbar, Bikeaction hat die auf Lager. Hab mir auch schon eine bestellt. Preis weiß ich noch nicht!


----------



## Coolasice (20. Februar 2022)

Okay mal angefragt..

Eine Sache muss ich noch los werden.
Das Element mit dem XT Schaltwerk (das man nicht entspannt verriegeln kann wie ein Sram) ist mit Abstand am nervigsten (über alle bikes die ich bisher hatte) um das Hinterrad aus / ein zu bauen, ohne dabei irgend etwas mit der Kette oder der Bremsscheibe zu verkratzen.
Der Hinterbau baut innen Richtung Kassette und Bremsscheibe extrem auf und engt den Platz stark ein, und hat zudem keine gescheite Führung der Nabe. Dann zieht dazu noch das Schaltwerk.. man muss aber die von der Kette umschlungene Nabe sehr weit nach hinten ziehen.. das nervt.

Gut dass es nur für Service raus muss.
Ins Auto stell ich meine bikes am Stück..
Hometrails direkt von der Haustür los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (28. Februar 2022)

Hat jemand eine Idee, welcher Händler ein C50 in L vorrätig hat? Ich glaub ich muss den Stöpsel ziehen. BikeExchange habe ich gesehen.


----------



## Coolasice (28. Februar 2022)

Mein Händler hatte eins da als ich mein XL abgeholt habe vor 4 Wochen.. schreib mir mal ne Pn


----------



## Ben-HD (28. Februar 2022)

Coolasice schrieb:


> Mein Händler hatte eins da als ich mein XL abgeholt habe vor 4 Wochen.. schreib mir mal ne Pn


Ist unterwegs!


----------



## Ben-HD (26. März 2022)

Hier ein 10,8 kg XL Rahmen Aufbau:



			https://www.mtbr.com/threads/this-forum-needs-more-weight-weenie-builds.1202408/


----------



## Coolasice (28. März 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Ist unterwegs!


Hast dort gekauft? 😂 
Das kost ne Ausfahrt mit Espretschio und Kuchen, is kla nä 🤪


----------



## Ben-HD (28. März 2022)

Coolasice schrieb:


> Hast dort gekauft? 😂
> Das kost ne Ausfahrt mit Espretschio und Kuchen, is kla nä 🤪


Nein, da ist mir "was dazwischen gekommen"  Schreibe dir per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (6. April 2022)

Sind eigentlich schon welche aus Alu in freier Wildbahn unterwegs?


----------



## Giantpilote (8. April 2022)

Seid heute sind die endlich vereint, meins in M- Frau ihres in XS 27,5“ 🥳


----------



## Ben-HD (8. April 2022)

Voll gut! Glückwunsch!


----------



## Dreamworks (10. April 2022)

Hatte das Element ja bestellt und mich dann doch fürs Instinct entschieden. Bereut habe ich das nicht, finde das Element klasse aber irgendwie wirkt es recht filigran hmmm der Funke will nicht so recht rüberspringen. Mein altes Element fand ich tatsächlich schöner, aber alles immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## Coolasice (10. April 2022)

Das mit dem filigran dachte ich auch als ich es das erste mal live gesehen hab im Laden.
Hab dann beschlossen dass die schon wissen was sie tun 😂
Der Verkäufer meinte das hält .. ich nehm ihn beim Wort.
Dafür ist dann zb der Steuerkopf recht massiv, Tretlager Bereich auch nicht zu labberig und der Hinterbau wirkt sehr solide.
Bisher extrem zufrieden damit. Spule damit gut km/hm ab und die Trails machen Sau Spaß!
Das instinct find ich aber auch spannend..


----------



## Ram970 (8. Mai 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Uhhhh very nice!


 Wo hast du den roten Rahmen her bekommen Ich suche schon ewig nach einem roten Rahmen.
Das schwarz ist mir einfach zu „simpel“. Wenn man so viel Geld ausgibt muss das Optische auch passen. 
 Passt auch besser zur Marke ...


----------



## uphillking (1. November 2022)

So, los geht's...





...mit dem Umbau ;-)


----------



## mrwulf (1. November 2022)

uphillking schrieb:


> So, los geht's...
> Anhang anzeigen 1578264Anhang anzeigen 1578265
> ...mit dem Umbau ;-)


Bitte um einen Umbau Faden 🤩👍


----------



## uphillking (1. November 2022)

Yep, kommt. 
Mir fehlen noch ein paar wichtige Teile. 
Das Bike soll deutlich leichter und etwas edler werden. Bei noch moderatem Geldeinsatz.


----------



## Ben-HD (1. November 2022)

uphillking schrieb:


> Yep, kommt.
> Mir fehlen noch ein paar wichtige Teile.
> Das Bike soll deutlich leichter und etwas edler werden. Bei noch moderatem Geldeinsatz.


Bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (3. November 2022)

Mal die Katze (zumindest etwas) aus dem Sack lassen:


----------



## Coolasice (4. November 2022)

Spannende Bremsen Wahl, wie kommt’s?


----------



## Ben-HD (4. November 2022)

Frage mich auch gerade, wo du die aufgetrieben hast?


----------



## Ram970 (4. November 2022)

Naja, also mit dieser sorry "Oldie-Geber-Bremsscheibenkombination" wirst du bei den ersten längeren Abfahrt "spannende Erlebnisse" haben. Ausser du wiegst 60kg incl. Klammotten.
Habe eine etwas "jüngere XX" und erst mit Trickstuff Powerbeläge- und Trickstuff Bremsscheiben (180mm v+h) ist die Bremsleistung für mich OK (Systemgewicht Bike+Rider incl. Klammotten, Wasser, Werkzeug, etc. zw. 90-93kg)
Des Weiteren ist ein jährlicher Bremsenservice angesagt, da mit DOT befüllt.
Edit ich weiß meine ist ´ne 2-Kolbenbremse und die deinige eine 4-Kolben...einfach ausprobieren, austauschen geht schnell ;-)


----------



## Coolasice (4. November 2022)

Muss sagen ich hatte die einige Jahre in Nutzung mit 203/180 Scheiben und war positiv überrascht wie problemlos die lief.
War mehr überrascht dass man die noch bekommt.. und aus welchem Grund die Wahl darauf gefallen ist.
Der Vorbau trägt nicht zwingend zum Plan bei deutlich an Gewicht zu sparen.. da wundert mich die Wahl auch etwas. Auch wenn er schick aussieht, gibt es deutlich leichtere die auch nicht wirklich viel mehr kosten.


----------



## uphillking (4. November 2022)

Habe mir schon gedacht dass zur Bremswahl Fragen kommen. Ich (75kg mit Ausrüstung) fahre die identische Bremse mit original Belägen schon seit vielen Jahren absolut problemlos an meinem All-Mountain. Mit 180/180 Scheiben jederzeit genügend Bremskraft.  Was ich an der Bremse besonders schätze ist deren super Dosierbarkeit, eine pikobello funktionierende Druckpunkverstellung "on the fly" und der kugelgelagerte Bremshebel mit null Spiel. Entlüften musste ich sie nur sehr selten.
Das schicke silberne Exemplar mit Carbon-Hebel liegt schon seit Jahren bei mir im Schrank und kommt jetzt endlich zum Einsatz.








						Testbericht: Die Avid X.0 Trail 2014 im Dauertest
					

Die Avid X.0 Trail schlug sich gut in unserem Dauertest. Welche Kombi aus gesinterten/organischen Belägen und Alu-/Stahlträger am meisten überzeugt hat, lest ihr hier.




					enduro-mtb.com
				



Eine Shimano XT ist mir einfach zu gewöhnlich. Standardware, hat gefühlt jedes 2. Bike dran. Außerdem gefallen mir die Shimano Bremsen optisch einfach nicht. Von den immer wieder genannten Problemen mit wanderndem Druckpunkt ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## uphillking (4. November 2022)

...


----------



## uphillking (4. November 2022)

Coolasice schrieb:


> ...
> Der Vorbau trägt nicht zwingend zum Plan bei deutlich an Gewicht zu sparen.. da wundert mich die Wahl auch etwas. Auch wenn er schick aussieht, gibt es deutlich leichtere die auch nicht wirklich viel mehr kosten.


Finde den jetzt nicht sooo schwer. Leichter jedenfalls als der Serien-Vorbau. Außerdem kommen noch Titan Schrauben zum Einsatz.


----------



## Coolasice (4. November 2022)

Kann ich tatsächlich nachvollziehen mit der Bremse. Die lief bei mir auch total ohne Probleme, finde sie auch sehr schick und gut dosierbar war sie auch. Nicht die kräftigste aber wenn du nicht viel wiegst warum nicht. Hat definitiv nicht jeder dran.
Vorbau wiegt halt fast das doppelte zu zb einem gleich teureren 77 der sogar Enduro Freigabe hat, das hat mich nur verwundert weil du explizit leicht aufbauen wolltest. Da sind über 50g schon was..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (4. November 2022)

Danke, den hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Der Intend Grace ist mir dann doch zu teuer. Mal sehn...bin mir der richtigen Vorbaulänge eh noch unsicher.
Ist aber ja auch kein richtiges Leichtbau Projekt im eigentlichen Sinne. Ziel ist es in etwa 0,5- 1kg abzuspecken. Damit wäre ich zufrieden. Es werden auch Teile  getauscht nur weil mir die anderen besser zusagen. Ohne Gewichtsvorteil. Wie zb die Griffe, Kassette oder eben die Bremse. 
Und die richtig leichten (und teuren, äh, schicken Teile) ja kommen erst noch...ich sag nur Kohle, Kohle, Kohle


----------



## uphillking (6. November 2022)

Kohle zum ersten:


----------



## uphillking (6. November 2022)

...


----------



## Maffin_ (7. November 2022)

Hey Element Besitzer!
Ich habe ein paar Fragen, für einen Freund.


Würdet ihr sagen das Element ist (optimal) geeignet als Trailbike fürs mittelgebirge, also nicht zu wilde trails zu 95%.
Würdet ihr das Element guten gewissens für ein paar tage mit nach Finale nehmen oder zum Reschenpass?
Habt ihr eine Idee wo man ein Carbon 50 in XL bekommen kann.
fährt irgendjemand die Alu variante und kann grob schätzen wie viel der Rahmen wiegt?


----------



## Ram970 (7. November 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Hey Element Besitzer!
> Ich habe ein paar Fragen, für einen Freund.
> 
> 
> ...


Zu Punkt 2. (falls du 3– Länder Endurotrails) meinst, hätte mir das Element zu wenig Federweg. Außer du bist ein Fahr-Technik Freak und topfit (Wurzeln, Wurzeln und nochmals Wurzeln) Unter 150 mm vorne und hinten würde ich nicht zum Reschen fahren.
Es gibt dort sicher die eine oder andere Strecke die dort mit dem Element Spaß machen würden, aber das ist doch eher die Ausnahme. Die Strecken dort sind eher endurolastig… Federweg >150mm


----------



## Maffin_ (7. November 2022)

Ram970 schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 2. (falls du 3– Länder Endurotrails) meinst, hätte mir das Element zu wenig Federweg. Außer du bist ein Fahr-Technik Freak und topfit (Wurzeln, Wurzeln und nochmals Wurzeln) Unter 150 mm vorne und hinten würde ich nicht zum Reschen fahren.
> Es gibt dort sicher die eine oder andere Strecke die dort mit dem Element Spaß machen würden, aber das ist doch eher die Ausnahme. Die Strecken dort sind eher endurolastig… Federweg >150mm


Ich kenne die Strecken dort sehr gut. Deshalb frage ich ja ob die Element Fahrer dem Rad dieses Terrain zutrauen. 
Um das nochmal genauer auszudrücken: 
Das Rad Soll nicht perfekt für den Reschenpass sein. Es soll dort aber fahrbar sein, vlt mit nem Stablien LRS und entsprechenden Reifen, ohne das man sich sorgen machen muss das es das nicht aushält.

Perfekt sollte es auf Touren im mittelgebirge und den dortigen trails sein. 
Ein Bike mit 150/150mm federweg macht ggf weniger spaß auf den lechteren trails als eines mit 120mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jodi2 (7. November 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Ich habe ein paar Fragen, für einen Freund.







Maffin_ schrieb:


> Würdet ihr sagen das Element ist (optimal) geeignet als Trailbike fürs mittelgebirge, also nicht zu wilde trails zu 95%.
> Würdet ihr das Element guten gewissens für ein paar tage mit nach Finale nehmen oder zum Reschenpass?
> Habt ihr eine Idee wo man ein Carbon 50 in XL bekommen kann.
> fährt irgendjemand die Alu variante und kann grob schätzen wie viel der Rahmen wiegt?


ad 1) Ist das nicht wie "Ist ein Taschenmesser für die Tasche geeignet?" ;-) Ist doch eigentlich genau das Einsatzgebiet für Element, Spur etc. sofern es da ein Fully sein soll.
ad 2) Bin bei den Strecken zwar Grünhorn wie Du weißt, aber das ist ja mehr Geschmacksache und mancher mag ja genau dieses Underbiking. Z.B. dino wollte doch dort schon hin mit seinem Spur, weiß aber nicht, ob er es schon getan hat. Oder war die Frage, ob Bike bzw. Rahmen das aushalten? Da hätte selbst ich mit meinem 100kg keine Bedenken, obwohl ich das Element nur kurz probiert habe.
ad 3) gutes Gelingen!


----------



## dino113 (7. November 2022)

jodi2 schrieb:


> dino wollte doch dort schon hin mit seinem Spur, weiß aber nicht, ob er es schon getan hat.


Nope, da @Maffin_ meinen Mitfahrer nach Finale entführt hat.


----------



## Maffin_ (7. November 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Nope, da @Maffin_ meinen Mitfahrer nach Finale entführt hat.


Wieso bist du nicht mit gekommen? das wetter war großartig  



jodi2 schrieb:


> obwohl ich das Element nur kurz probiert habe


Deshalb wollte ich ja mal wissen wie die Besitzer ihr rad so einschätzen  

Leider scheinen die in dem Faden hier in der minderheit zu sein 🤣


----------



## jodi2 (7. November 2022)

Ich glaube es liegt eher daran, dass Elements in der Minderheit sind/bisher kaum welche ausgeliefert wurden... Sonst würde ich Nase mit meinen mageren MTB&Element Kenntnissen hier gar nicht erst die Klappe aufmachen, bin ja quasi schon ein Auserwählter, das ich mal eins live sehen und zweimal kurz fahren konnte... :-(


----------



## Coolasice (7. November 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Hey Element Besitzer!
> Ich habe ein paar Fragen, für einen Freund.
> 
> 
> ...



Haha genau mein Thema 🥰🤟
Ich sehe das Element genau da wie du es beschreibst! 👍
Ich würd damit quasi alle anspruchsvollen trails fahren (wenn’s ned ins Material geballer abdriftet) weil ich wüsste es würde sich geil anfühlen und Spaß machen. Ich wüsste nur nicht ob ich das Element gerade weil es sich so geil anfühlt damit ned manchmal zu hart rannehmen würde. Und weil ich so schlecht Gas raus nehmen kann.. 🙈😅
Ich hätte gar keine Bedenken das Element am Reschen zu fahren.
Klar kannst (guten Gewissens) ned rein halten wie mit nem Vollgas Enduro (und weil du dann irgendwann runter geschüttelt wirst) .. aber das Fahrwerk kann echt was für den vorhandenen FW, und man kann damit einfach verspielt und agil fahren, grip is da, und die Geo is eh passend.
Ich fahr ja nen 23er RS Ultimate Fahrwerk (Pike und super Deluxe) und das hat noch mal einen drauf gesetzt..
Dazu nen Enduro tauglichen LRS, v&h 203er Shigura 4kolben und griffige Reifen 🥰🥰🥰
Wirst halt schneller ermüden wie mit mehr FW und automatisch dann entspannter angehen.

Weil das Ding so viel kann fahr ich „daheim rum“ nur noch damit .. alle trails die es halt so gibt.. mit den Kumpels die halt wegen 1 bike Politik „nur“ enduros haben.. und bisher konnten wir alles zusammen fahren.

Fürs ballern hab ich nun das Nicolai G1 aufgebaut .. 😅


----------



## uphillking (7. November 2022)

...


----------



## Coolasice (7. November 2022)

Ich find ja so Aufbauberichte spannend,.. das is ja auch der Element Faden hier, da kann man sein bike zeigen oder was dazu fragen usw 
Aber ob man für jedes Teil das du an dein Rad schraubst einen Beitrag braucht 🤔 😅


----------



## uphillking (8. November 2022)

Stimmt. Da haste Recht. Heute kommt das letzte noch fehlende Puzzleteil (Carbon Lenker). Dann wird erstmal alles zerlegt. Grundsätzlich gibt es ja an der Serien Ausstattung des C70 rein funktionell nichts auszusetzen. Aber dem Preis ist sie halt auch nicht unbedingt angemessen. Klar bei RM zahlste auch den Namen mit. Wie bei den anderen teuren "Brands" auch. Wobei ich das Element deutlich günstiger bekommen habe als die UVP. Genauso wie alle neuen Teile aus irgendeinem Sale, Rabatt-Aktionen oder von eBay Kleinanzeigen stammen. Gerade den Laufradsatz hätte ich mir sonst nicht geleistet.
Grundsätzlich waren noch das Speci Epic EVO, das Yeti SB115 sowie das YT Izzo in der engeren Auswahl. Letztendlich ist es aber dann das Element geworden. Hauptsächlich der sehr guten Rezensionen wegen. Bezüglich der Rahmengröße habe ich lange überlegt denn ich liege laut RM Empfehlung leider genau zwischen M und L. Large ist es dann geworden. Vorbau wird kurz und der Lenker hat mehr backsweep. Sollte passen. 
Das Element wird mein Liteville 301 ablösen dass mir zu "overbiked" geworden ist für das was ich jetzt fahre.


----------



## Giantpilote (9. November 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Strecken dort sehr gut. Deshalb frage ich ja ob die Element Fahrer dem Rad dieses Terrain zutrauen.
> Um das nochmal genauer auszudrücken:
> Das Rad Soll nicht perfekt für den Reschenpass sein. Es soll dort aber fahrbar sein, vlt mit nem Stablien LRS und entsprechenden Reifen, ohne das man sich sorgen machen muss das es das nicht aushält.
> 
> ...


Servus Maffin, 
Easy, bike geht völlig problemlos, mach dir da mal keine Gedanken! Liegt immer nur am Fahrer, nicht am Material! Natürlich hast du mit 150mm mehr Reserven, aber bei sauberer lienienwahl geht da schon einige 😬 
War damit 2x dieses Jahr in Saalbach, in Finale und in leogang- easy 😉 
Und ich wohne in den Voralpen, da gibt’s auch genügend nette Trails, perfektes bike für alles wenn man bissl technisch Radfahren kann


----------



## Ben-HD (9. November 2022)

Denk dran, 120 mm sind immer nur noch 120 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coolasice (9. November 2022)

Darfst halt nur mit 80% rein halten 😅


----------



## Ben-HD (9. November 2022)

Coolasice schrieb:


> Darfst halt nur mit 80% rein halten 😅


<- gefällt das nicht


----------



## Maffin_ (13. November 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Denk dran, 120 mm sind immer nur noch 120 mm.


Dazu habe ich direkt bei Frage.

Ich versuche gerade Ride 4 und dessen Einfluss auf die Kinematik zu verstehen.

Laut nem Bike Labor Test hat man in der steep Position 9mm mehr Federweg:






So ungefähr glaube ich zu verstehen wieso das so ist, Ride 4 verändert die hebellänge der Wippe da der flipchip nicht wie bei anderen rädern entlang der dämpferachse verstellt. 

Hat sich von euch da jemand Gedanken zu gemacht, hat jemand vlt noch weitere Informationen?

Merkt ihr einen Unterschied am Hinterbau zwischen den Ride4 Positionen und welche
Pos. Bevorzugt ihr? 

Btw. Mein Kumpel hat das Element gekauft.


----------



## Ram970 (14. November 2022)

Ist kein Geheimnis.
War bei Ride – 9 das gleiche. Ich bin meistens „auf Neutral“ gefahren. Die Unterschiede waren schon merklich.  Ansonsten nach „Gusto“ und Streckenbeschafenheit einstellen (an Schlüsselstellen deines Hometrails testen und sich dann für eine Einstellung entscheiden).
Das war meine Vorgehensweise.


----------



## uphillking (21. November 2022)

Element '22: kann mir jemand sagen ob in der Fox Gabel ab Werk Tokens verbaut sind?


----------



## uphillking (22. November 2022)

Hab es herausgefunden: 2 von 5 möglichen Token sind bei der 130mm Version ab Werk verbaut.


----------



## Boshi_Michael (6. Dezember 2022)

Hat einer sein Element als Marathonbike mit 120er Gabel aufgebaut? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen dazu, fahrbar? Kennt einer den Unterschied des Rahmengewichts im Vergleich zu Vorgänger?


----------



## Coolasice (6. Dezember 2022)

Anscheinend 2.5kg incl Dämpfer hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen
Die ersten Fotos (orange/rot) mmn einer Team Fahrerin waren mit 120mm Fox 34SC glaube ich


----------



## AgentZero0 (6. Dezember 2022)

Gab's das Element eigentlich in DE mal als Rahmenset und gibt es Infos, ob es das in Zukunft wieder geben soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (19. Dezember 2022)

Nur noch wenige Tage dann bin ich mit dem Umbau meines C70 soweit und ich kann es hier präsentierten


----------



## uphillking (24. Dezember 2022)

Fertig  
Es gab dann doch noch einige Änderungen entgegen dem ursprünglichen Plan.


----------



## uphillking (25. Dezember 2022)

Änderungen gegenüber der Serienausstattung ( https://intl.bikes.com/de/products/element-c70-22 ) :

Vorbau Intend Grace EN 50mm
Lenker Tune Wunderbar Carbon 780mm
Aheadkappe Tune Carbon 
Griffe Supacaz Supalite
Bremsscheiben Shimano XT Freeza 180mm
Schalthebel Shimano XTR 9100
Schaltwerk Shimano XTR 9100 GS
Kettenblatt Shimano XTR 9100 32T
Kassette Shimano XT 8100 10-45T
Laufräder DT Swiss XRC 1501 Carbon 30mm
Schläuche Revoloop MTB Ultra TPU
Reifen Maxxis Rekon 3C MaxxTerra EXO TR 2.6 |  Maxxis Rekon Race Exo TR 2.4 WT
Sattel WTB SL8 Titanium wide

plus Pedale Crankbrothers Candy3
plus Flaschenhalter Fidlock

Gewichtreduktion 1020gr


----------

